# Free at last



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got the engine out. Took a saw to cut most of the head of that pesky bolt off and then filed until the axle came free of the transmission. Next steps are to remove a few more ICE parts and clean. http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...authkey=Gv1sRgCJHV1eyx9evV7AE&feat=directlink


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice job! Congratulations on finally getting rid of the ice! Had some similar problems in my car, Swedish climate has not been nice to my volvo 440 for 19 years... Had to cut off at least 3 bolts with a saw, at very uncomfortable angles. Also managed to destroy some tools as I used 1 meter long lever for more torque...


----------

